# Pudden sez: Do I need a facelift?!



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

That picture made me laugh so hard I snorted!!!! :bowrofl:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ROFL...to funny..no the Pudden looks just fine.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

At first I though Pud was sleeping on a mirror with that extra face there.  Tell her not to feel bad, even young buck Caue has enough skin on his face to make another dog.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so cute and funny.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

ROFLMAO! I snorted my milk on my monitor when I saw the caption and then the picture!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...Pudden you luck much better than I do!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Tell Puddin we are all growing old gracefully. And saggy!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd just like to add that I keep opening this post just so I can see that picture, lol. She just looks so incredibly comfortable and relaxed. I wish I could sleep that well!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

You'd have to budget in a plane trip to Brazil.

http://www.seattlepi.com/national/216274_dogfacelift17.html

But, please, ask the Pudden to reconsider. She won't be able to smile anymore and she's got a lot to smile about!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

The joys of growing old.... wow I hope I look that cute when I am a senior


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Tell the Pudden we love her just the way she is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I just snorted out loud waking all the pups looking at that picture. Tell Pudden she is beautiful sags or no sags. I think she could give Bama a run for the saggy look on his side.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

No Pudden...you look beautiful just the way you are!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Tell Puddin we are all growing old gracefully. And saggy!


Took the words right out of my .... jowl! :


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

mdoats said:


> You'd have to budget in a plane trip to Brazil.
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/national/216274_dogfacelift17.html
> 
> But, please, ask the Pudden to reconsider. She won't be able to smile anymore and she's got a lot to smile about!


Doggy plastic surgery, whatever next?!? 

I think Pudden looks just great, even Marley has some skin he's 'forgotten to grow into'

However, if you take the plunge and come to Brazil to get your work done, Pudden - there's always a bed for you & your mum here!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLL!! Too funny!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pudden, No, No facelift, you look just fine the way you are!
You manage to make all of us laugh, Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,so funny.Thanks for need it laugh!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! Poor Pud. I think she looks perfect! I didn't know she was a senior now - how old is she?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok I snorted loudly at work looking at the pic. You look great Pudden !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I always grin when I see there's a new Pudden thread...then I laugh out loud when I open it!
Love it!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Pudden - if a box arrives for Mom with BOTOX written on it - RUN!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Marleys mummy said:


> Doggy plastic surgery, whatever next?!?
> 
> I think Pudden looks just great, even Marley has some skin he's 'forgotten to grow into'
> 
> However, if you take the plunge and come to Brazil to get your work done, Pudden - there's always a bed for you & your mum here!!!


aaw shucks...maybe we need to head down to Brazil. Pudden will get her facelift and Mama could use a facelift on her...ummm..."other" cheeks. And then we'll get a canoe and we'll float the Amazon together...



esSJay said:


> LOL! Poor Pud. I think she looks perfect! I didn't know she was a senior now - how old is she?


she's 8...that's considered senior, isn't it?


----------



## KristyMinMN (Jan 9, 2010)

Now THAT is hilarious!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww Pudden, that's nothing a little hanging upside down can't fix. Tell mom to buy you an inversion table LOL.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Pudden says, "Why did you tell me that you were posting here on the furum? I would have posed for it look better!!!"


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Shame on you Mama, sneaking a picture of The Pudden when she is not looking her absolute best for her fan club.

Pudden, you are lovely as you are, and I hope you grow old disgracefully, it's much more fun.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! That is fantastic!


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

ROFLMAO! Love that picture. But. I'm glad no one takes pictures of MY saggy face when I'm sleeping!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Tell Puddin we are all growing old gracefully. And saggy!


\
Pud you are in good company sweetie!


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

thats adorable


----------

